# Bluetooth PPP access to a PC



## xolod-ru (Jun 27, 2009)

Hello all

Configure Bluetooth for FreeBSD 6.4 for instructions http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/network-bluetooth.html
1. CPC ping
2. Downloading Files / send
3. The problem with PPP access to the PC: start server

```
root# /usr/sbin/rfcomm_pppd -s -C 1 -l rfcomm-server -u 1
```
result:

```
rfcomm_pppd[1188]: Unable to open local SDP session. Connection refused (61)
```
or:

```
rfcomm_pppd[7556]: Could not bind socket. Address already in use (48)
```
4. More permanently displayed on the console:

```
ubt_request_complete2: ubt0 - Control request failed. TIMEOUT (15)
```

A day looking at google.com, and has not received an answer to the question. Maybe someone faced with the problem???


```
root# kldstat
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1   22 0xc0400000 81b2d8   kernel
 2    1 0xc0c1c000 3c1c     ng_car.ko
 3    1 0xc0c20000 5c838    acpi.ko
 4    1 0xc25c2000 3000     pflog.ko
 5    1 0xc25c5000 2d000    pf.ko
 6    1 0xc262c000 4000     ng_socket.ko
 7    1 0xc2675000 3000     ng_mppc.ko
 8    1 0xc2678000 2000     rc4.ko
 9    1 0xc2695000 6000     ng_ppp.ko
10    1 0xc269e000 3000     ng_tee.ko
11    1 0xc26a1000 4000     ng_pptpgre.ko
12    1 0xc29ae000 4000     ng_netflow.ko
13    1 0xc2c7b000 2000     ng_tcpmss.ko
```

kernel:


```
options         NETGRAPH                #netgraph(4) system
#######
#options        NETGRAPH_DEBUG
#######
options         NETGRAPH_ASYNC
options         NETGRAPH_BPF
options         NETGRAPH_BRIDGE
options         NETGRAPH_CISCO

options         NETGRAPH_BLUETOOTH              # ng_bluetooth(4)
options         NETGRAPH_BLUETOOTH_BT3C         # ng_bt3c(4)
options         NETGRAPH_BLUETOOTH_H4           # ng_h4(4)
options         NETGRAPH_BLUETOOTH_HCI          # ng_hci(4)
options         NETGRAPH_BLUETOOTH_L2CAP        # ng_l2cap(4)
options         NETGRAPH_BLUETOOTH_SOCKET       # ng_btsocket(4)
options         NETGRAPH_BLUETOOTH_UBT          # ng_ubt(4)
options         NETGRAPH_BLUETOOTH_UBTBCMFW     # ubtbcmfw(4)

options         NETGRAPH_DEVICE
options         NETGRAPH_ECHO
options         NETGRAPH_EIFACE
options         NETGRAPH_ETHER
options         NETGRAPH_FRAME_RELAY
options         NETGRAPH_HOLE
options         NETGRAPH_IFACE
options         NETGRAPH_IP_INPUT
options         NETGRAPH_KSOCKET
options         NETGRAPH_L2TP
options         NETGRAPH_LMI
```


----------

